
Microsoft’s Tay Is an Example of Bad Design - ohjeez
https://medium.com/@carolinesinders/microsoft-s-tay-is-an-example-of-bad-design-d4e65bb2569f#.2qvwrf49x
======
ocdtrekkie
My problem with articles like this is they talk about Tay like a "product"
(article actually uses that term), though it was very clearly an "experiment".
They now have data to work with, which was the goal, for developing the next
version. And it's much easier to figure out how to filter this content based
on actual communication with Tay than saying "these are the words I feel I
need to blacklist" ahead of time.

